# problemi con audio e gnome [RISOLTO]

## spillo

ciao a tutti, sono alla mia seconda installazione di gentoo. compilando il kernel non avevo incluso il supporto all'audio, l'ho fatto ora e funziona, ma se tento di usare l'applet di gnome mi dà questo errore:

 *Quote:*   

> Non è stato trovato alcun plugin di GStreamer o dispositivo per la regolazione del volume

 

se provo ad esempio a far partire un mp3 con madplay si sente bene ed il volume è regolabile senza problemi con alsamixer o gnome-alsamixer, quindi penso sia tutto ok!

in caso possa servire:

```
00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
```

inoltre

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                44080  0 

snd_pcm_oss            38048  0 

snd_mixer_oss          16640  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_intel8x0           30236  0 

snd_ac97_codec         90912  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                64516  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              20100  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    42084  7 snd_seq,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         11272  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

nvidia               6209616  24 

ac97_bus                6016  1 snd_ac97_codec
```

dato che in altre occasioni (topic altrui) ho visto dar importanza a questa cosa: ho compilato gnome senza la flag use ogg

sapete aiutarmi?Last edited by spillo on Sun Mar 02, 2008 12:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## riverdragon

Potrebbe essere un problema di USE flag, posta il make.conf

Hai installato il meta-pacchetto gnome o gnome-light?

----------

## spillo

sì scusa, avevo dimenticato di postarlo... comunque ho installato gnome...

```
cat /etc/make.conf

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer  -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://mirror.ing.unibo.it/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.ing.unibo.it/gentoo/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="glitz ogg dbus hal avahi -arts -debug X xorg gtk gnome -qt3 -qt4 -kde -cups gdm jpeg png gif midi svg"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa vga"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch -sandbox"

LINGUAS="it en"
```

quando ho compilato c'erano meno flag comunque, qualcosa del tipo:

```
USE="dbus hal avahi -arts -debug X xorg gtk gnome -qt3 -qt4 -kde -cups gdm jpeg png gif"
```

Ho provato anche a riemergene alcune parti, quelle relative a media e alle applet, oltre al gnome-volume-manager che magari non mi permetteva di vedere bene la periferica... ripeto, l'audio in realtà va benissimo, è quell'applet lì che mi dà errori o.O

----------

## lobotomia

quali plugin di GStreamer hai installati?

----------

## spillo

 *lobotomia wrote:*   

> quali plugin di GStreamer hai installati?

 

ho installato il pacchetto gstreamer (media-libs/gstreamer), ultimo rilascio disponibile cioè v0.10.14

facendo un controllo in questo momento mi sorge un dubbio: potrebbe aiutarmi l'installazione del pacchetto gstreamripper (media-sound/gstreamripper)? ho visto solo ora che non è installato, ma non ho accesso grafico alla macchina per il momento quindi emergerlo subito senza sicurezza che risolva il problema mi pare solo una cosa in piu... voi che dite?

EDIT: la soluzione non è gstreamripper, che sia GStreamer? però se è masked ci sarà un motivo...

----------

## spillo

ho installato anche GStreamer, ma senza risultati...

il search di emerge non mi indica altri pacchetti relativi a gstreamer, bo...

è l'unico problema che non sia riuscito a risolvere oltre a compiz, mi spiecerebbe lasciare al proprietario del pc questa mancanza... spero abbiate altre idee...

----------

## lele_dj

 *spillo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il search di emerge non mi indica altri pacchetti relativi a gstreamer, bo...
> 
> 

 

Ti sbagli .... ci sono molti plugins di gstreamer ... ecco l'elenco   :Wink: 

```
lele@dj ~ $ eix gst-plugins

* media-libs/gst-plugins-bad

     Available versions:  0.10.5 ~0.10.6 {debug}

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         Unmaintained plugins for GStreamer

[I] media-libs/gst-plugins-base

     Available versions:  (0.10)  0.10.14 ~0.10.17

   {X alsa debug esd nls oss xv}

     Installed versions:  0.10.14(0.10)(20:53:19 16/10/2007)(X alsa -debug -esd -oss -xv)

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Basepack of plugins for gstreamer

[I] media-libs/gst-plugins-good

     Available versions:  (0.10)  0.10.6 ~0.10.7

   {debug}

     Installed versions:  0.10.6(0.10)(20:56:31 16/10/2007)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.net/

     Description:         Basepack of plugins for gstreamer

[I] media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly

     Available versions:  (0.10)  0.10.6 ~0.10.6-r1 ~0.10.7

   {debug}

     Installed versions:  0.10.6(0.10)(20:59:34 16/10/2007)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Basepack of plugins for gstreamer

[I] media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec

     Available versions:  (0.10)  0.10.3 0.10.6 ~0.10.7

     Installed versions:  0.10.6(0.10)(21:04:07 16/10/2007)

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

[I] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa

     Available versions:  (0.10)  0.10.14 ~0.10.17

     Installed versions:  0.10.14(0.10)(20:58:22 16/10/2007)

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-amrnb

     Available versions:  (0.10)  ~0.10.6 ~0.10.7

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-amrwb

     Available versions:  (0.10)  ~0.10.5 ~0.10.6

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-annodex

     Available versions:  (0.10)  ~0.10.6 ~0.10.7

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdio

     Available versions:  (0.10)  ~0.10.6 ~0.10.7

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

[I] media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia

     Available versions:  (0.10)  0.10.14 ~0.10.17

     Installed versions:  0.10.14(0.10)(21:07:06 16/10/2007)

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-dv

     Available versions:  (0.10)  ~0.10.6 ~0.10.7

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         GStreamer plugin to decode DV

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvb

     Available versions:  (0.10)  ~0.10.6

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

[I] media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread

     Available versions:  (0.10)  0.10.4 0.10.6 ~0.10.7

     Installed versions:  0.10.6(0.10)(20:59:57 16/10/2007)

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-esd

     Available versions:  (0.10)  0.10.3 ~0.10.5 0.10.6 ~0.10.7

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-faac

     Available versions:  (0.10)  0.10.5 ~0.10.6

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-faad

     Available versions:  (0.10)  0.10.5 ~0.10.5-r1 ~0.10.6

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-farsight

     Available versions:  (0.10)  ~0.12.2 ~0.12.5

   {gsm jingle jpeg2k jrtplib msn yahoo}

     Homepage:            http://farsight.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         GStreamer plugin for Farsight

[I] media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg

     Available versions:  (0.10)  0.10.1-r1 0.10.2 ~0.10.3

     Installed versions:  0.10.2(0.10)(21:03:52 16/10/2007)

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/modules/gst-ffmpeg.html

     Description:         FFmpeg based gstreamer plugin

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac

     Available versions:  (0.10)  0.10.6 ~0.10.7

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-fluendo-mpegdemux

     Available versions:  (0.10)  ~0.10.4 ~0.10.15

     Homepage:            http://www.fluendo.com

     Description:         Fluendo's Mpeg demuxer is a GStreamer element to demux mpeg streams

[I] media-plugins/gst-plugins-gconf

     Available versions:  (0.10)  0.10.3 0.10.6 ~0.10.7

   {debug}

     Installed versions:  0.10.6(0.10)(20:57:10 16/10/2007)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

[I] media-plugins/gst-plugins-gnomevfs

     Available versions:  (0.10)  0.10.14 ~0.10.17

     Installed versions:  0.10.14(0.10)(20:57:35 16/10/2007)

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-jpeg

     Available versions:  (0.10)  0.10.3 ~0.10.5 0.10.6 ~0.10.7

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plug-in to encode and decode jpeg images

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-ladspa

     Available versions:  (0.10)  0.10.5 ~0.10.6

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-lame

     Available versions:  (0.10)  0.10.4 0.10.6 ~0.10.7

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-libmms

     Available versions:  (0.10)  ~0.10.5 ~0.10.6

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-libpng

     Available versions:  (0.10)  0.10.3 ~0.10.5 0.10.6 ~0.10.7

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plug-in to encode png images

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-libvisual

     Available versions:  (0.10)  0.10.14 ~0.10.17

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

[I] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad

     Available versions:  (0.10)  0.10.3-r1 ~0.10.4-r1 0.10.6 ~0.10.7

     Installed versions:  0.10.6(0.10)(23:47:18 19/02/2008)

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

[I] media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta

     Available versions:  (0.10)  0.10 ~0.10-r1

   {X alsa dvb esd mythtv oss xv}

     Installed versions:  0.10(0.10)(10:52:15 25/12/2007)(X alsa -esd -oss -xv)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org

     Description:         Meta ebuild to pull in gst plugins for apps

[I] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec

     Available versions:  (0.10)  0.10.3 ~0.10.4 0.10.6 ~0.10.7

     Installed versions:  0.10.6(0.10)(21:04:25 16/10/2007)

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         Libmpeg2 based decoder plug-in for gstreamer

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-musepack

     Available versions:  (0.10)  ~0.10.4 0.10.5 ~0.10.6

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-mythtv

     Available versions:  (0.10)  ~0.10.6

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-neon

     Available versions:  (0.10)  ~0.10.5 ~0.10.5-r1 ~0.10.6

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg

     Available versions:  (0.10)  0.10.14 ~0.10.17

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-opengl

     Available versions:  (0.10)  ~0.10.5

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss

     Available versions:  (0.10)  0.10.3 ~0.10.5 0.10.6

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

[I] media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango

     Available versions:  (0.10)  0.10.14 ~0.10.17

     Installed versions:  0.10.14(0.10)(20:57:58 16/10/2007)

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-pulse

     Available versions:  (0.10)  ~0.9.4 ~0.9.5 ~0.9.7

     Homepage:            http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/gst-pulse/

     Description:         gst-pulse is a GStreamer 0.10 plugin for the PulseAudio sound server.

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-raw1394

     Available versions:  (0.10)  ~0.10.6 ~0.10.7

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         GStreamer plugin to capture firewire video

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-shout2

     Available versions:  (0.10)  ~0.10.6 ~0.10.7

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         Plug-in to send data to an icecast server using libshout2

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-sidplay

     Available versions:  (0.10)  ~0.10.4 ~0.10.6 ~0.10.7

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-speex

     Available versions:  (0.10)  ~0.10.5 ~0.10.6 ~0.10.7

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         GStreamer plugin to allow encoding and decoding of speex

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-taglib

     Available versions:  (0.10)  0.10.5 0.10.6 ~0.10.6-r1 ~0.10.7

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-theora

     Available versions:  (0.10)  0.10.14 ~0.10.17

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-v4l

     Available versions:  (0.10)  ~0.10.17

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-v4l2

     Available versions:  (0.10)  ~0.10.6 ~0.10.7

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis

     Available versions:  (0.10)  0.10.14 ~0.10.17

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-wavpack

     Available versions:  (0.10)  ~0.10.6 ~0.10.7

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

[I] media-plugins/gst-plugins-x

     Available versions:  (0.10)  0.10.14 ~0.10.17

     Installed versions:  0.10.14(0.10)(20:58:42 16/10/2007)

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-ximagesrc

     Available versions:  (0.10)  ~0.10.6 ~0.10.7

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo

     Available versions:  (0.10)  0.10.14 ~0.10.17

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

```

----------

## riverdragon

Prova ad aggiungere la USE "gstreamer" a make .conf

----------

## lele_dj

 *spillo wrote:*   

> ... mi spiecerebbe lasciare al proprietario del pc questa mancanza... spero abbiate altre idee...

 

Se il pc non è tuo e non sai l'uso specifico che ne farà il proprietario, secondo me dovresti rivedere un altro pò di cose ... per esempio ho notato che non hai la use "cups" abilitata ... se il proprietario dovrà installare una stampante in rete si troverà di fronte ad alcuni problemi non facili da risolvere se non ha mai usato gentoo .... le use flag sono molto importanti e secondo me vanno valutate molto bene prima di compilare l'intero sistema ....

----------

## spillo

 *Quote:*   

> Ti sbagli .... ci sono molti plugins di gstreamer ... ecco l'elenco

 

azz... io davo emerge -s gstreamer...

 *Quote:*   

> Prova ad aggiungere la USE "gstreamer" a make .conf

 

mmh, fatto, usato per compilare gst-plugins-alsa

ed ho risolto!!!! ora funziona grazie al plugin gst-plugins-alsa!!! perfetto... però devo cliccare col destro sull'applet ed andare in regolazione volume... c'è anche un modo per far scendere direttamente una tendina di regolazione? conoscete già quale plugin consigliarmi? non è indispensabile, giusto comodità.... --> risolto! bastava riavviare X!

@ lele_dj: sì sì lo so bene  :Smile:  ma il pc è della mia ragazza quindi ho perfettamente idea di ciò di cui dovrà disporre...  :Wink: 

GRAZIE A TUTTI!

----------

## riverdragon

Basta che ti posizioni col cursore sull'applet e azioni la rotellina del mouse.

Nelle scorciatoie da tastiera di gnome puoi anche impostare... delle scorciatoie da tastiera, appunto  :Very Happy:  io per esempio ho Ctrl+Shift+F11 e Ctrl+Shift+F12.

----------

